

Dnsthru.com - web based dns lookups - uniwiz
http://dnsthru.com
What do you guys think? For now this service provides quite simple (basic) dns lookups for a domains and reverse dns for ip addresses. Any feedback is more than welcome.<p>http://dnsthru.com
======
uniwiz
Will fix the konqueror issue.

What is the point? Not everyone knows how to use nslookup, and there are
websites out there that charge for this type of service. It is also just a
hobby project, brushing up python skills :-).

------
uniwiz
What do you guys think? For now this service provides quite simple (basic) dns
lookups for a domains and reverse dns for ip addresses. Any feedback is more
than welcome.

~~~
cperciva
Doesn't work in Konqueror -- the query line is cleared, but the response never
appears.

More importantly: What's the point? I can do this far more easily using
nslookup.

